# Background Music



## shawnawitch (Oct 18, 2009)

check out the sound fx on this site. mumble | Soundsnap
tons of random voices you can download.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Thank you. This site was perfect for finding what I needed. Once I get everything uploaded, I'll let you guys hear what I created by cutting and pasting stuff together.


----------

